# N scale roller test stand prototype



## jungfalee

An new N scale roller test stand was made and tested, this is the smallest and most function N gauge roller test stand. It's functions: 
- A removable wire could be testing the power through the Pantograph. 
- Available to install into the display wooden base or KATO layout.
- bearing set can testing on the layout tracks. 
- assemble track
- all tracks powered

RailStand creat new structure to let it more easy to use and smallest rand more functions then any N roller test stands. 
http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/N160-teststand-en.asp?titleID=988


----------



## Viperjim1

How much and where do I get one?


----------



## jungfalee

Sorry, The N scale roller test stand is prototype not ready yet.


----------



## jungfalee

*The N scale roller test stand prototype.*
Video 1:


Video 2:


*The N scale roller test stand prototype photos.*

































Facebook funs: https://www.facebook.com/RailStand-...tand-336070456580602/?ref=aymt_homepage_panel


----------



## jungfalee

*All new of the N scale roller test stand*

The smallest and most function N gauge roller test stand you have never see.
More information & videos: http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/N160-teststand-en.asp?titleID=988


----------



## jungfalee

The most functions N scale roller test stand
http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/N160-teststand-en.asp?titleID=988
















More detail: http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/N160-teststand-en.asp?titleID=988


----------



## jungfalee

*RailStand N scale (1:160) roller test stand has released*

Athearn N scale Big Boy #4019 testing 
More information:
http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/N160-teststand-en.asp


----------



## jungfalee

*The most small and more function N scale roller test stand*

RailStand have made the most small and more function N scale roller test stand in the world.
more information: http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/N160-teststand-en.asp?titleID=988 http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/N160-teststand-en.asp?titleID=988

Minitrix N BR53 install the ESU DCC sound decorder





Minitrix BR58 install DCC


----------



## jungfalee

*Testing the N scale BLI M1a steam locomotive*

N scale 1:160 (9mm) DCC broderway limited M1a steam locomotive
More Information: http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/N160-teststand-en.asp


----------



## Fire21

That is a wonderful tool! I hope it goes into production soon.


----------



## jungfalee

Fire21 said:


> That is a wonderful tool! I hope it goes into production soon.



It has released since JUN,2017.


----------



## jungfalee

BLI N scale T1 testing





More detal: http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/N160-teststand-en.asp?titleID=988


----------



## jungfalee

Testing Bachmann N scale K4 DCC steam locomotive

More photos and videos please visit: http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/N160-teststand-en.asp


----------



## jungfalee

*N scale Overland Western Maryland 150 ton SHAY #6 running on the roller test stand*

N scale roller test stand N2838 & Overland Western Maryland shay #6
More detal: http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/N160-teststand-en.asp?titleID=988


----------



## Railstand

Athearn new release N #4014 big boy running on RailStand N-2838 roller test stand which install in a 3D printing base with acrylic display cover.


----------



## Railstand

Now, we have two kinds of N scale roller stands, One is "roller test stand" that we have introduced before, the second is roller demo stand which has special design hidden bearing brackets. Did you see what's the difference?


----------



## railstand.lee

*We modified our N scale roller demo stand to fix the Dasio doll showcase to display a beautiful brass HOe shay.*


----------



## pmcgurin

Does anyone use one of these?


----------



## Roy Merritt

I don't use these but I do use Bachmann HO E-Z Rollers to break in and test my locos. Same idea but without the nice base. You just set them on your track.


----------



## railstand.lee

pmcgurin said:


> Does anyone use one of these?


For more information about the N scale roller stand, please visit RailStand official website,
RailStand roller test stand
RailStand N scale roller demo stand


----------



## pmcgurin

The price, $183.20 plus $35 shipping. Somehow what occurs is, "Give me a break."
This can be an expensive hobby. but I don't see the value at that level. 

I am currently watching four Kato Amtrak smoothside LED-lighted cars run in one direction on the inner test track and six Kato Amtrack smoothside LED-lighted cars go in the other direction on the outer test track, so savage amusement abounds in my basement. I couldn't get either of these consists on that roller track. Too bad, because it would be cheaper than the next step, building a real layout.


----------



## railstand.lee

pmcgurin said:


> The price, $183.20 plus $35 shipping. Somehow what occurs is, "Give me a break."
> This can be an expensive hobby. but I don't see the value at that level.
> 
> I am currently watching four Kato Amtrak smoothside LED-lighted cars run in one direction on the inner test track and six Kato Amtrack smoothside LED-lighted cars go in the other direction on the outer test track, so savage amusement abounds in my basement. I couldn't get either of these consists on that roller track. Too bad, because it would be cheaper than the next step, building a real layout.


This roller stand is a tool for programming and maintaining or repairing a locomotive, I can also run my locomotive on a table next to my laptop while I work, but if I have a layout, I'd rather run my locomotive on the layout.


----------



## pmcgurin

If it works for you and you think it is worth it, it is.


----------



## Viperjim01

I have 2 different test stands , but not that one and they come in great use as you watch the loco run and not watch it go around the track to see how it works after a repair or dcc install.


----------

